# Able brewing now does international shipping



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I've just ordered some disks @ $5shipping. Will update when they arrive.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Is that the new thinner disk?

[Edit]

I took a look at the site and see that the fine disk is available. Very tempted to get one, though I'll wait until I finish all my paper ones first..... which is probably at least 6 months away. Hmmm.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Great - I was looking for somewhere to get a Aeropress disk. Please can you let us know what they are like when then arrive?


----------

